# Tulip's coloring



## eafraser (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the help with Lily. HEr breeder had labeled her chaimosee at one point, then cou claire. I knew those were both wrong, but wanted to get other opinions. So this is Tulip. the paperwork says she is a reverse cou claire, I am disagreeing, but I am the novice. what do ya'll think?

thank you,

Elizabeth Fraser
Valley Stream Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a buckskin -- also broken with white


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Buckskin with white overlay.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yepp! Buckskin! My favorite color!


----------



## eafraser (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

